# Christian Chat



## Donald1818 (Jan 23, 2012)

I looked here and did not see anything but does anyone know of any good christian chat locations,sites ?

Thanks

Don


----------



## Rufus (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know of any good ones. Personally I believe the Puritanboard should have its own chat-room.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 23, 2012)

There's AOMin's #prosapologian chatroom.

Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White


----------

